# insulation



## TINA Q (Mar 2, 2011)

does ceilings, pipes and heat duct work between floors need insulation when finishing a basement ceiling with drywall?


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never done it unless the customer requests sound proof insulation


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

There are gains to be had from sealing/insulating ductwork and water supply lines, but general insulating of a basement ceiling won't do much other than offer sound transmission benefit as mentioned above.


----------

